# Techcom 2.5 inch SATA Casing



## ankitjain1116 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have purchased a new Techcom 2.5 inch SATA Casing..
Here is official link 

Tech-Com affordable, latest, , Mobile Phones, Computer Parts, DVD, LCD Monitor, Keyboard, Speakers

Specification are all present.

Will it support a 1TB hard disk?Please reply asap.I have got my drive replaced from Hp and want to put it in this casing.Or will there be a problem keeping hdd in this case?


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

there should not be any problem for the casing to support 1TB HDD .. so go ahead and try the HDD in this casing.


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jun 21, 2013)

ok thanks topgear...i will try.also it has usb Y cable..is the extra/2nd usb for power source?if their is less power?


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

yes, you are right.


----------

